# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  لاتصالح

## حلا

[*]قصيدة لاتصالح لأمل دنقل







(1) 

لا تصالحْ ! 

.. ولو منحوك الذهب 

أترى حين أفقأ عينيك، 

ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما.. 

هل ترى..؟ 

هي أشياء لا تشترى..: 

ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك وبينك، 

حسُّكما - فجأةً - بالرجولةِ، 

هذا الحياء الذي يكبت الشوق.. حين تعانقُهُ، 

الصمتُ - مبتسمين - لتأنيب أمكما.. 

وكأنكما 

ما تزالان طفلين! 

تلك الطمأنينة الأبدية بينكما: 

أنَّ سيفانِ سيفَكَ.. 

صوتانِ صوتَكَ 

أنك إن متَّ: 

للبيت ربٌّ 

وللطفل أبْ 

هل يصير دمي - بين عينيك - ماءً ؟ 

أتنسى ردائي الملطَّخَ بالدماء.. 

تلبس - فوق دمائي - ثيابًا مطرَّزَةً بالقصب ؟ 

إنها الحربُ ! 

قد تثقل القلبَ .. 

لكن خلفك عار العرب 

لا تصالحْ .. 

ولا تتوخَّ الهرب ! 





(2) 

لا تصالح على الدم .. حتى بدم ! 

لا تصالح ! ولو قيل رأس برأسٍ 

أكلُّ الرؤوس سواءٌ ؟ 

أقلب الغريب كقلب أخيك ؟! 

أعيناه عينا أخيك ؟! 

وهل تتساوى يدٌ .. سيفها كان لك 

بيدٍ سيفها أثْكَلك ؟ 

سيقولون : 

جئناك كي تحقن الدم .. 

جئناك . كن - يا أمير - الحكم 

سيقولون : 

ها نحن أبناء عم. 

قل لهم : إنهم لم يراعوا العمومة فيمن هلك 

واغرس السيفَ في جبهة الصحراء 

إلى أن يجيب العدم 

إنني كنت لك 

فارسًا، 

وأخًا، 

وأبًا، 

ومَلِك! 


(3) 




لا تصالح .. 

ولو حرمتك الرقاد 

صرخاتُ الندامة 

وتذكَّر .. 

(إذا لان قلبك للنسوة اللابسات السواد ولأطفالهن الذين تخاصمهم الابتسامة) 

أن بنتَ أخيك "اليمامة" 

زهرةٌ تتسربل - في سنوات الصبا - 

بثياب الحداد 

كنتُ، إن عدتُ: 

تعدو على دَرَجِ القصر، 

تمسك ساقيَّ عند نزولي.. 

فأرفعها - وهي ضاحكةٌ - 

فوق ظهر الجواد 

ها هي الآن .. صامتةٌ 

حرمتها يدُ الغدر: 

من كلمات أبيها، 

ارتداءِ الثياب الجديدةِ 

من أن يكون لها - ذات يوم - أخٌ ! 

من أبٍ يتبسَّم في عرسها .. 

وتعود إليه إذا الزوجُ أغضبها .. 

وإذا زارها .. يتسابق أحفادُه نحو أحضانه، 

لينالوا الهدايا.. 

ويلهوا بلحيته (وهو مستسلمٌ) 

ويشدُّوا العمامة .. 

لا تصالح! 

فما ذنب تلك اليمامة 

لترى العشَّ محترقًا .. فجأةً ، 

وهي تجلس فوق الرماد ؟! 


(4) 




لا تصالح 

ولو توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة 

كيف تخطو على جثة ابن أبيكَ ..؟ 

وكيف تصير المليكَ .. 

على أوجهِ البهجة المستعارة ؟ 

كيف تنظر في يد من صافحوك.. 

فلا تبصر الدم.. 

في كل كف ؟ 

إن سهمًا أتاني من الخلف.. 

سوف يجيئك من ألف خلف 

فالدم - الآن - صار وسامًا وشارة 

لا تصالح ، 

ولو توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة 

إن عرشَك : سيفٌ 

وسيفك : زيفٌ 

إذا لم تزنْ - بذؤابته - لحظاتِ الشرف 

واستطبت - الترف 

(5) 



لا تصالح 

ولو قال من مال عند الصدامْ 

" .. ما بنا طاقة لامتشاق الحسام .." 

عندما يملأ الحق قلبك: 

تندلع النار إن تتنفَّسْ 

ولسانُ الخيانة يخرس 

لا تصالح 

ولو قيل ما قيل من كلمات السلام 

كيف تستنشق الرئتان النسيم المدنَّس ؟ 

كيف تنظر في عيني امرأة .. 

أنت تعرف أنك لا تستطيع حمايتها ؟ 

كيف تصبح فارسها في الغرام ؟ 

كيف ترجو غدًا .. لوليد ينام 

- كيف تحلم أو تتغنى بمستقبلٍ لغلام 

وهو يكبر - بين يديك - بقلب مُنكَّس ؟ 

لا تصالح 

ولا تقتسم مع من قتلوك الطعام 

وارْوِ قلبك بالدم.. 

واروِ التراب المقدَّس .. 

واروِ أسلافَكَ الراقدين .. 

إلى أن تردَّ عليك العظام ! 


(6) 



لا تصالح 

ولو ناشدتك القبيلة 

باسم حزن "الجليلة" 

أن تسوق الدهاءَ 

وتُبدي - لمن قصدوك - القبول 

سيقولون : 

ها أنت تطلب ثأرًا يطول 

فخذ - الآن - ما تستطيع : 

قليلاً من الحق .. 

في هذه السنوات القليلة 

إنه ليس ثأرك وحدك، 

لكنه ثأر جيلٍ فجيل 

وغدًا.. 

سوف يولد من يلبس الدرع كاملةً، 

يوقد النار شاملةً، 

يطلب الثأرَ، 

يستولد الحقَّ، 

من أَضْلُع المستحيل 

لا تصالح 

ولو قيل إن التصالح حيلة 

إنه الثأرُ 

تبهتُ شعلته في الضلوع.. 

إذا ما توالت عليها الفصول.. 

ثم تبقى يد العار مرسومة (بأصابعها الخمس) 

فوق الجباهِ الذليلة ! 


(7) 



لا تصالحْ، ولو حذَّرتْك النجوم 

ورمى لك كهَّانُها بالنبأ.. 

كنت أغفر لو أنني متُّ.. 

ما بين خيط الصواب وخيط الخطأ . 

لم أكن غازيًا ، 

لم أكن أتسلل قرب مضاربهم 

أو أحوم وراء التخوم 

لم أمد يدًا لثمار الكروم 

أرض بستانِهم لم أطأ 

لم يصح قاتلي بي: "انتبه" ! 

كان يمشي معي.. 

ثم صافحني.. 

ثم سار قليلاً 

ولكنه في الغصون اختبأ ! 

فجأةً: 

ثقبتني قشعريرة بين ضعلين.. 

واهتزَّ قلبي - كفقاعة - وانفثأ ! 

وتحاملتُ ، حتى احتملت على ساعديَّ 

فرأيتُ : ابن عمي الزنيم 

واقفًا يتشفَّى بوجه لئيم 

لم يكن في يدي حربةٌ 

أو سلاح قديم، 

لم يكن غير غيظي الذي يتشكَّى الظمأ 


(8) 



لا تصالحُ .. 

إلى أن يعود الوجود لدورته الدائرة: 

النجوم.. لميقاتها 

والطيور.. لأصواتها 

والرمال.. لذراتها 

والقتيل لطفلته الناظرة 

كل شيء تحطم في لحظة عابرة: 

الصبا - بهجة الأهل - صوتُ الحصان - التعرف بالضيف - همهمة القلب حين يرى برعمًا في الحديقة يذوي - الصلاة لكي ينزل المطر الموسمي - مراوغة القلب حين يرى طائر الموت وهو يرفرف فوق المبارزة الكاسرة 

كلُّ شيءٍ تحطَّم في نزوةٍ فاجرة 

والذي اغتالني: ليس ربًّا 

ليقتلني بمشيئته 

ليس أنبل مني.. ليقتلني بسكينته 

ليس أمهر مني.. ليقتلني باستدارتِهِ الماكرة 



لا تصالحْ 

فما الصلح إلا معاهدةٌ بين ندَّينْ .. 

(في شرف القلب) 

لا تُنتقَصْ 

والذي اغتالني مَحضُ لصْ 

سرق الأرض من بين عينيَّ 

والصمت يطلقُ ضحكته الساخرة ! 

(9) 

لا تصالح 

ولو وَقَفَت ضد سيفك كلُّ الشيوخ 

والرجال التي ملأتها الشروخ 

هؤلاء الذين يحبون طعم الثريد 

وامتطاء العبيد 

هؤلاء الذين تدلت عمائمهم فوق أعينهم، 

وسيوفهم العربية، قد نسيتْ سنوات الشموخ 

لا تصالح 

فليس سوى أن تريد 

أنت فارسُ هذا الزمان الوحيد 

وسواك .. المسوخ ! 

(10) 

لا تصالحْ 

لا تصالحْ [/align]*

----------


## د. سلطان

بورك فيك ياحلا على هذه الأحاسيس التي نقلتها إلينا برائعة أمل دنقل التي كلما قرأتها وجدت فيها جديدا .. فرحم الله ذلك المبدع الكبير الذي وضع يده على الجرح ..ورحم الله الشيخ المجاهد أحمد ياسين الذي أوحى إليك باختيار هذه الرائعة ..
دائما أقول: إن هناك من الشعراء من مات ولم يترك إلا أشعاره ، ولكن منهم من مات وترك حضوره وإحساسه .
أمل دنقل من النوع الثاني .. فقد رحل وترك قلبه وحضوره بيننا ..
أشكرك مرة أخرى يا حلا 
دائما تحضرين لنا أغلى الجواهر
ودمت عزيزتي

----------


## كريم يونس

بوركت يداك اخيتي على هذا النقل المتميز 


شكرا لك حلا 

تحياتي

----------


## شهرزاد

*قالت خيبر:

شبران… و لا تطلب أكثر.

لا تطمع في وطنٍ أكبر.

هذا يكفي…

الشرطة في الشبر الأيمن

و المسلخ في الشبر الأيسر.

إنا أعطيناك "المخفر" !

فتفرغ لحماسٍ و انحر.

إن القتل على أيديك سيغدو أيسر ! 

--------------------------------------------------
مـطـر*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

بارك الله بك اختي حلا

هذه القصيدة الأكثر من رائعة كلما قرأتها استمتعت بها أكثر

فلله درك و در مؤلفها أمل دنقل

و رحم الله الشيخ الشهيد أحمد ياسين و كل شهدائنا

تحياتي

----------


## حلا

*أستاذي د. سلطان:
اسمح لي أولاً أن اسلم عليك، فنحن لم نلتقي منذ فترة طويلة، أتمنى أن تكون بخير ، وأرجو أن تكون  أمورك تسير كما تريد لها.
 هناك من الشعراء من مات ولم يترك إلا أشعاره ، ولكن منهم من مات وترك حضوره وإحساسه .
أمل دنقل من النوع الثاني .. فقد رحل وترك قلبه وحضوره بيننا ..

وبسبب ماذكرت يا أستاذي  فإن أمل أمل دنقل أن لانصالح ، كتبت قصيدته بالأمس لكي لانصالح للأبد*

----------


## حلا

*أخي كريم يونس:

سعيدة بمرورك، وشكراً لك أنت ولاستحسانك لهذا النقل.*

----------


## حلا

*شهرزاد:

مرور  رااااااائع ، وأختيار موفق لقصيدة أحمد مطر.

سعيدة لوجودك في قاعة الشعر ياشهرزاد.*

----------


## حلا

*أستاذي الكبير د. جمال:

الأروع وجودك بيننا في قاعة الشعر  أخاً وأستاذاً ومشرفاً.

مرورك جميل يا أستاذي.*

----------


## د. محمد الشناوي

الخيول 
الفتوحاتُ – في الأرضِ- مكتوبةٌ بدماءِ الخيولْ وحدودُ الممالِكْ
رَسَمتْها السنابكْ
والرِّكَابان: ميزانُ عَدلٍ يميلُ معَ السيفِ..
حيثُ يَميلْ! ***
اركُضِي أوْ قِفِي الآنَ.. أيّتها الخيلُ:
لستِ المغيراتِ صُبحاولا العادياتِ – كما قيلَ – ضَبْحاولا خُضرةٌ في طريقكِ تُمحىولا طِفْلُ أضحىإذا ما مَرَرْتِ به .. يَتَنَحّى وها هي كَوكَبةُ الحرسِ الملكيّ..
تُجاهِدُ أنْ تبَعَثَ الروحَ في جَسَدِ الذكرياتِ
بِدَقّ الطبولْ. اركضي كالسلاحِفْ
نحوَ زوايا المتاحِفْ
صيري تماثيلَ منْ حجرٍ في الميادينِ،
صيري أراجيحَ من خَشَبٍ للصغارِ – الرياحينِ،
صيري فوارسَ حلوى بموسِمِكِ النبويّ،
وللصبيةِ الفقراءِ: حِصاناً من الطينِ
صيري رُسُوماً وَوَشْماً
تَجِفُّ الخُطوطُ بهِ
مثلما جَفَّ في رِئتيكِ الصَهيلْ!
(2)
كانت الخيلُ في البدءِ كالناسِ
برّيةً تتراكضُ عبر السهولْ
تمتَلِكُ الشمسَ والعُشبَ 
والملكوتَ الظليلْ
ظَهْرُها .. لم يُوطَّأ لكيْ يركبَ القادةُ الفاتحون،
ولَمْ يَلِنِ الجَسدُ الحُرُّ تحتَ سياطِ المروّضِ 
والفمُ لمْ يمتَثِلْ لِلِجامْ،
ولَمْ يَكُنِ الزادُ بالكادِ،
لم تكنِ الساقُ مشكولةً (مشلولةً)،
والحوافِرُ لم يكُ يُثقِلُها السُنبكُ المعدِنيُّ الصَقيلْ.
كانت الخيلُ برّيةً
تتنفّسُ حرّيةً
مثلما يتنفّسُها الناسُ
في ذلكَ الزمنِ الذهبيّ النبيلْ
***
اركضي .. أو قفي
زَمَنٌ يتقاطَع
واختَرْتِ أن تذهبي في الطريقِ الذي يتراجَعْ!
تَنْحَدِرُ الشمسُ
ينحَدِرُ الأمسُ
تنحَدِرُ الطرُقُ الجبليّةُ للهوَّةِ اللا نهائيةِ:
الشهُبُ المتفحّمة
الذكرياتُ التي أشهَرَتْ شوكَها كالقنافذِ
والذكرياتُ التي سَلَخَ الخوفُ بشرَتها
كلُّ نَهرٍ يحاولُ أنْ يلمسَ القاع
كلّ الينابيعِ إن لَمَسَتْ جدولاً من جداوِلِها.. تختفي
وهي.. لا تكتفي!
فاركضي أو قفي
كلّ دربٍ يقودُكِ من مستحيلٍ إلى مستحيلْ!
(3)
الخيولُ بِساطٌ على الريح..
سارَ – على متنِهِ – الناسُ للناسِ عبرَ المكانْ
والخيول جدارٌ به انقسمَ الناسُ صنفين:
صاروا مُشاةً.. ورُكبانْ
والخيولُ التي انحَدَرَتْ إلى هُوّةِ نِسيانِها
حَمَلَتْ معها جيلَ فُرسانها
تَرَكَتْ خَلفَها: دمعةَ النَدَمِ الأبديّ
وأشباحَ خيلٍ
وأشباهَ فُرسانْ
ومشاةً يسيرونَ – حتى النهايةِ – تحتَ ظِلالِ الهَوانْ.
اركضي للقرارْ
واركضي أو قفي في طريقِ الفرارْ.
تتساوى مُحصِّلَةُ الركضِ والرَفضِ في الأرضِ،
ماذا تبقّى لكِ الآن، 
ماذا؟
سِوى عَرَقٍ يتصَبَّبُ من تَعَبٍ
يستحيلُ دنانيرَ من ذَهَبٍ
في جيوبِ هُواةِ سُلالاتِكِ العربيةِ
في حلَباتِ المراهنةِ الدائريةِ
في نُزهةِ المركباتِ السياحيةِ المشتهاةِ
وفي المُتعَةِ المشتراةِ
وفي المرأةِ الأجنبيةِ تعلوكِ تحتَ ظلالِ أبي الهول..
(هذا الذي كَسَرَتْ أنفَهُ
لعنةُ الانتظارِ الطويلْ)
(4)
استدارَتْ – إلى الغربِ – مِزوَلَةُ الوَقتْ:
صارتِ الخيلُ ناساً تَسيرُ إلى هُوَّةِ الصمتْ
بينما الناسُ خيلٌ تسيرُ إلى هُوَّةِ الموتْ!
 ---------------------------
شكرا أختي الكريمة حلا على النقل الرائع
فهذه القصيدة من أكثر القصائد المحفورة في قلبي

تحياتي وودي

----------


## حلا

*( الخيول)

اختيار موفق ياد.محمد

أنا أيضا أعشق قصيدة لاتصالح

سعيدة بوجودك معنا ياد.محمد*

----------


## Abdou Basha

هذه القصيدة قد أثارت بعض المثقفين على عادل إمام عندما ذكروا أنه قد استهزأ بها في آخر أفلامه ..
حلا.. ما زلنا نفتقدك وجودك الجميل بيننا. 
وأشكرك على طرح هذه القصيدة .

----------


## مروة دياب

> هذه القصيدة قد أثارت بعض المثقفين على عادل إمام عندما ذكروا أنه قد استهزأ بها في آخر أفلامه ..
> حلا.. ما زلنا نفتقدك وجودك الجميل بيننا. 
> وأشكرك على طرح هذه القصيدة .


و هل ترك عادل إمام شيئًا لم يستهزئ به؟!!
هؤلاء الذين جعلناهم رموزًا من لا شيء..
نفتقدك يا حلا..

----------

